# POSEBNO PRIZNANJE|SPECIAL RECOGNITION



## Hepec

*Posebno Priznanje*

U poslednje vrijeme stvorili smo velike brojeve posjetilaca na BiH forumu zahvaljujuci forumasima koji redovno ucestvuju, doprinose svjeze vijesti, promovisu domovinu i ulagaju svoje vrijeme u korist foruma (_get a job-just kidding_). 
Pa krenuli smo sa inicijativom posebnog priznanja pojedincima tako da cemo svakog tromjeseca odavati cast i zahvalnost na njihovom trudu i doprinosu forumu. 

Njegovo velicanstvo "LordMarshall" se slaze da je dobra ideja i da bi poticalo druge da se pridruze u razmjeni dialoga i informacija. :cheers:


----------



## Hepec

A sada mi je cast da imenujem *SokoX* za Forumasa mjeseca jer covjek jednostavno ne spava. Toliki broj postova u tako kratko vrijeme.
Hvala za doprinos posebno u "General Photography Section" gdje redovno promovise BiH. 

Cestitam Sokox! 


Ps. Zamolio bi druge da se ne bune jer i vi ste na listi. Objavicemo imena s vremena na vrijeme. 

Pozdrav


----------



## SokoX

Hvala, Hepec, no nisam ja jedini koji bi trebao da nosi ovo, pored mene su tu mirza, nino, corvus, lord marshall, bad hafen. byM4k5, amra, ti i mnogi drugi koji su zasluzni da nam je forum sada jedan od najaktivnijih.


----------



## LordMarshall

Pozdrav Sokox,

Hvala na trudu...


----------



## Fazla

Pridružujem se čestitkama, hvala na trudu Sokox!


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina

Hvala svima!

Nazalost nemamo clanova iz drugih BH gradova


----------



## VozdraRajvosa

Sokox kay: :cheers:


----------



## SokoX

Nisam imao gdje, pa eto na ovaj forum da postavim. Presli smo vise od 1000 posjetilaca na Feel Bosnia and Herzegovina, Feel adventure dretvi. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1199565&page=40

Inace evo drugi mjesec krece, pa bi trebo LM da pocne za drugog igraca naseg forum-a.


P.S. Nemojte reci da su sve ono tamo nasi, ko sto se jednom dobro sjecam neko rece.


----------



## Hepec

SokoX said:


> Inace evo drugi mjesec krece, pa bi trebo LM da pocne za drugog igraca naseg forum-a.


Procitaj pazljivo prvi post!
_ Pa krenuli smo sa inicijativom posebnog priznanja pojedincima tako da cemo *svakog tromjeseca* odavati cast i zahvalnost na njihovom trudu i doprinosu forumu._


----------



## corvus_edin

Mirzi 4 best sig in 2010 :lol:



> [Schengen Šerif Mubarek Olsun!


----------



## LordMarshall

Za period Decembar-Januar posebno priznanje za doprinos forumu ide Mirzi...

Mirza hvala na trudu i posebno fotkama...


----------



## amriiich

Ja nisam ni vidjela ovaj thead , nikad ne spustaj stranicu do kraja.

Slazem sa do sad napisanim, jos da specijalno zahvalim Sokolu za Weku dobila sam max. br. bodova  

A Mirza bi po slikama trebao da bude forumas godine


----------



## HDZ

Mirza je to zaslužio pošteno. kay:
Čestitke Mirzi.:cheers:


----------



## mirza-sm

Zahvaljujem, zadovoljstvo je moje. :bowtie:


----------



## Bad_Hafen

da mu skupimo neki bon za altu kao zahvalnicu, nista od rijeci


----------



## Hepec

Bad_Hafen said:


> da mu skupimo neki bon za altu kao zahvalnicu, nista od rijeci


Cestitam Mirza!!!!!:cheers: 
Pitao swam te privatno za paypal racun ako imas jer od mene licno dolazi doprinos za jednu dobru kameru pa ko zeli ne donira. Posto uvijek slikas okolo, nek bude HD brate. :colgate:


----------



## ampicilin

Posebno Priznanje

fordi​

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Za slike autoputa i za trud da uhvati iste iz svakog ugla. Svaka cast Fordi! :cheers:


----------



## VozdraRajvosa

BNX, hvala


----------



## mirza-sm

BNX, king!


----------



## Hepec

Can I get an AMEN for BNX!


----------

